# Brauche Hilfe bei Motiv auf Motorrad



## SlaShhhh (5. Mai 2009)

Hi erst mal

Hab ein riesiges Problem, hab ein Motorrad und will ein Motiv drauf machen, weiß jetzt aber wirklich gar nicht wie ich das anstellen soll, bin nicht begabt im umgang mit dem PC, leider . Freunde meinten es sei fast unmöglich, da ich die bilder in vektoren aufteilen muss, also jede linie nachfahren?
Wisst ihr wie ich am besten vorgehen soll oder wer sowas beruflich macht?

Hab euch mal das Foto mit hochgeladen damit ihr euch ein bild machen könnt, das hab ich einfach mit power point drauf gemalt , das konnt ich noch so irgendwie 

Danke im Voraus

lg sascha


----------



## Ex1tus (5. Mai 2009)

Willst du auf dem Foto ein Muster auf das Motorrad machen, oder willst du eins machen, das dann geplottet und "in echt" auf das Motorrad kommt?


----------



## SlaShhhh (6. Mai 2009)

Ne wollt das schon in echt drauf haben, also geplottet, aber bräuchte tipps wie ich da vorgehen soll, schritt für schritt! 
Soll am ende so aussehen wie aufm Foto, aber besser, das war ja frei hand drauf gmalt^^


----------



## Taft (7. Mai 2009)

Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist: Nimm ein grosses Stück Papier und klebe es auf das Blech. Das Papier muss genau anliegen wegen der Biegung des Blechs!! Dann zeichnest du den Bereich auf dem Papier an den du bedrucken willst und nimmst das Papier wieder ab.
Jetzt kommt der schwierige Teil. Versuche die Form auf dem Papier genau auszumessen! Und zeichne sie dann im Illustrator (oder jedes andere Vector Program)  nach, oder Scan sie ein, wenn du so einen grossen Scanner hast  (findest du in Druckereien die Baupläne kopieren)

Danach kannst du ganz einfach deine Form mit deinen Grafiken füllen. Beachte dabei das du ein bischen über den Rand deiner Form hinaus zeichnest.

Danach ausdrucken und auf dein Blech kleben 

Zusammenfassung: Du brauchst ein Vektor Program, eine gute Druckerei die auf Klebefolie Plotten kann und eine ruhige Hand um das ganze dann auf dein Blech zu kleben.

Was du lehrnen must: Handling mit einem Vectorprogram, DTP, welches Material (Folie)


So, ich hoffe das hat geholfen


----------



## SlaShhhh (7. Mai 2009)

Danke dir erst mal, werds denk ich auch so angehen, paar freunde werden mir noch helfen, wird ne zeit lang dauern aber irgendwann wirds scho vollendet sein.
Dann mach ich mal an die arbeit

Nochmal danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Mai 2009)

Meistens kleben einem die Firmen die das ausplotten auch auf die Fahrzeuge weil das muß echt gelernt sein sonst hast du nachher blasen und verzogene Linien. Vorallem bei deinen Karten.
Die Folien lassen sich ja auch dehnen bzw. werden unter umständen sogar leicht erhitzt.
Also ich würd drüber nachdenken mir das Aufziehen zu lassen.

Gruß


----------

